# Question For You Ladies



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

If that is what she really want, then yes! I like to get what I ask for, and listening to the little hints helps too. But after 4 years, you already know all this...


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

Yes! If that's what she wants! I know it's not the most romantic gift you could give her but I'm sure she enjoys her riding and it makes her happy! I'm asking for a dozen new arrows as part of my Birthday gift soon.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

TTCurlGirl said:


> Yes! If that's what she wants! I know it's not the most romantic gift you could give her but I'm sure she enjoys her riding and it makes her happy! I'm asking for a dozen new arrows as part of my Birthday gift soon.


Off topic... What kinda arrows?


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

yes if its what she wants then get it she will be soo happy that you actually listened to her hints! ( )


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Jarred Holloway said:


> My fiance and I have an anniversary coming up, it'll be 4 years.
> 
> She's been wanting a new English saddle for her horse.
> 
> You gals think that'd be a good aniversary gift?


Nothing wrong with that...I got new tires for my pickup truck!!!!


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Nothing wrong with that...I got new tires for my pickup truck!!!!


Now thats a real woman!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Cajun83 said:


> Now thats a real woman!


Thank you!!:angel:


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

If that's what she really wants and she's like me, I'd be a great gift. But one thing I do know about some of my friends is that it may not be a great gift if its something that she'll eventually get anyway. For example, I want a new trail camera but I know I'm going to get myself one anyway at some point in the near future SO it's not as great a gift as the trail camera I bought for him for his birthday because I KNOW he wouldn't have went and bought himself a new one...make sense? Just another way to think about it...


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sure, she's going to get one eventually, that's a given, she can't ride without a new one, very soon. She's had her current one for 12 years now, riding daily.

But, at the same time I think she'll be pleasantly surprised when it shows up on a new horse. (Horse is for me to ride, but she wants a new one anyhow). So, we're getting the horse we've been wanting, and she gets her saddle she's wanting.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thats sooo sweet! :thumbs_up


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

A new saddle would be a great gift!


----------



## bird86 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think that is a great gift. She will be very happy. Not to mention you will both be able to ride!!


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

anathema2208 said:


> Off topic... What kinda arrows?


Easton Eclipse 2312's for indoors.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

I think the saddle idea rocks!!!

Although ... I don't like useless gifts ... so something I can use and remember the person daily with ... is totally my sort of thing!


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

Get her the saddle but also maybe something else.....small and kinda romantic or hand write her a love letter to give to her as well. As a woman I love to get what I want but I really love it when my husband is creative and romantic and does things I may not expect. Think outside the box. Congrats!

BTW I'm signed in on my hubs account.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

I got a saddle for my birthday years ago and everytime I sit my butt into the seat, I remember how nice a gift it was.

Agree with one other gal that a nice card or note will go far along with the saddle. Maybe a personalized name plate on the saddle too. :wink:
HAPPY TRAILS!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree with the ladies if she wants it get it. Everytime she rides she'll think of you


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't believe you have waited four years for a saddle!! :fear:
I purchased all of my english saddles used from a Consignment store at very reasonable prices. Be sure to check the size, the key stress points and the condition of the leather first. A saddle that doesn't fit well will create uncomfortable pressure for your horse, as well as making it difficult to maintain your position ! :nono:
Good luck and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Lefty18 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you!
Am actually having one made. Had my leather guy out earlier to measure Comet (Our Arabian) and he's going to get started on it tomorrow. 

Also found our new horse. A 4 year old Quarter, to go along with our Arabian, Quarter, and Pasaphino.

To the above post bad have saddles, she just needs a new one (if you thought I meant we didn't have one.)


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

I think she will be very happy with you!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Having a custom saddle would be awesome. I'm wanting a new western saddle. Its hard to find a good saddle to fit a quarter horse. I've been through 3 already with no luck. What would make the saddle really stand out if you had her name put on it or something like that. Like punched in with a leather punch. Keep us updated on the saddle, would like to see pictures when it is completed.


----------

